# Which joint compound?



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to start taping and mudding my basement ceiling job this weekend. Could you please advise about the various types of joint compound? I did a search and found an old thread, but it was from 2005. It was resurrected in 2008 and there was some discussion that the old info might not be up to date given new products.

BTW, I just bought a Troy drywall lift from Amazon. I'm very pleased with how helpful it is. I am a 57 year old woman and was able to hang the ceiling almost entirely by myself. The only problem I have is lifting the sheets onto the contraption. Non-handy hubby has to help with that part.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always used yellow (box) compound for applying tape and green (box) compund for the remaining coats.Try to look for the manufacture date on the box as some places with low product turnover may have old stock.Recommended use date is six months and if really old could be lumpy.Were you doing the walls as well?May as well do it all at once and only have one mess to clean.I've also used a sanding attatchment for my shop-vac when sanding.If you go that route be sure to get a drywall filter for the vaccuum because that dust will destroy the brushes and armature real fast.I'm sure it's shortened the life of my machine but was worth it to me.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

premixed compound in 5gal buckets, I like first coat with durabond 90.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

You go girl......

I used an all purpose compound, which I thinned down with water.

If you have never done this before, you need a compound that will not dry very quickly. 

Practice first. You will get the hang of it. 

I also installed my drywall on the ceiling. I did not get a drywall lift, so I ended up cutting them in smaller pieces in order for me to lift them. 
So, needless to say, I had soooooooo many seams. I decided that I really like textured ceilings.......lol So I did a nice texture by hand. 

Good luck.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

get a mixing paddle and good 1/2" drill for mixing. I never add water to premix until slick/finalcoat and very little then


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

tpolk said:


> get a mixing paddle and good 1/2" drill for mixing. I never add water to premix until slick/finalcoat and very little then


I think that would be way too thick for first coat, second coat and third coat, even for a fourth coat. I did four coats on mine. Better many thin coats than fewer thick coats.....in my opinion anyway.....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

With the pre mixed compound there should be no need to add water, that is why it is pre mixed.:yes:


----------



## artlover13060 (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought light weight all purpose. How that was a good choice. I am going for a smooth ceiling. I've done this before with pretty good results. 

Daveb1 - the walls are already done. I'm replacing a suspended ceiling with drywall.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

You can't usually go to far wrong using what you're comfortable using.Have a mud-flinging good time!Show us some pics when you're done!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

chrisn said:


> With the pre mixed compound there should be no need to add water, that is why it is pre mixed.:yes:


Too thick for my liking.....


----------

